# Graceland S01E05 "O-Mouth" July 11th



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

For some reason my FRO SP is not picking this up. Have to manually set to record.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

My SP is fine, but I'm running DirecTV HD DVRs.

Thanks for the heads up - I would much rather check than to miss something. :up:


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I notice you're in Houston. Which provider? My TiVo/Comcast is showing it as set to record.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Force a manual recording


----------

